
Ask HN: Starting my own customer analytics consultancy? - tixocloud
I&#x27;m starting my own customer analytics consultancy and am wondering if anyone has any advice on landing your first client?<p>My experience has spanned from financial services, CPG, manufacturing and insurance. I was a software engineer on a business intelligence team and have built data warehouses, data models, ETL pipes and reporting. I&#x27;ve since become more involved with the analytical side of things where I work with Tableau, Python and Excel to identify new strategic opportunities.
======
venkasub
You might have to embed yourselves in the company(/Customer) as a contractor
and show them the value-prop, build confidence and then take over complete
projects. The first customer is primarily though word-of-mouth!

(Sorry, but this is pretty much the standard advise for any consulting gigs)

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks! That's a great tip.

------
codezero
I work for an analytics company, and I think the easiest way to get your first
customer would be to focus on a specific tool that customers struggle with,
and position yourself as an expert in that tool. For example, target Tableau
shops and show how you can bring extra value to them.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks for your thought. Would you mean focus on shops who've implemented
Tableau already or shops who implement Tableau for their clients?

~~~
codezero
That's deeper than I thought. Target both? You probably will have more luck
with shops they implement tableau, but why not find out which is better :)

